# best place to buy airmar transducer



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

I have made up my mind to buy the b60 airmar thru hull transducer. Weres the best place guys?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

South shore marine electronics, and he can install it and will come to where ever the boat is, you don't have to take it to him. It's not south shore marine, they are great too, but only sell boats. He is a one man show, but about the best at it.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Defender Marine

http://search.defender.com/?expression=b60&s=1&Trigger=ac


----------

